
How many users does a web 2.0 site need to take off? - dawie
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/17/business/17online.html?ex=1331784000&en=8c67e3ff3a190b78&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
zkinion
I wonder where one can find some good data as to how well traffic actually
converts, instead of just going by CPM. I know its better to worry about
monetizing a site later, and getting users by giving them something that they
want first, but not all startups can use this model.

Also, many sites, especially ones that spread virally (social networking, some
dating, and basically anything that revolves around interaction with others
instead of just "tools") there is an uphill battle to get the first decent
size batch of users. I think linkedin is a good example of this. It took a
while for them to get enough users to make it worthwhile for most
professionals (those outside the valley) to want to join it.

~~~
dawie
zkinion: here are 2 posts about this:
<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/making-money-online-stats/>
<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/08/24/youtube-is-already-wildly-
profitable/>

------
acgourley
Supposedly a website targeted to a certain demographic needs 800 million page
views a MONTH to generate 50 million dollars a YEAR. That means if you can get
a million _active_ users you are making maybe 6 million a year. I wonder if
digg is anywhere near that?

~~~
immad
Digg provides a lot of value to people who don't bother signing up, so its 1
million signups figure doesn't actually indicate that they only have 1 million
users.

------
rms
Zero, as long as it is profitable.

